# El "SMAMP": una pequeña maravilla de solo 8 componentes!!!



## diegomj1973 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sintiéndome seducido últimamente por los diseños ultra simples y simplificados y, en el intento de exprimir los potenciales de un puñado de componentes al máximo, es que surgió esta rareza.

Tiene su origen a partir desde este thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/.

Consideré necesario separarlo de ese mismo thread, ya que emplea D´arlington, una polarización de salida más simplificada y una polarización de entrada limitada por corriente.

El nombre surge de la unificación de la palabra SMALL (pequeño) y AMP (amplificador) .

Como es mi costumbre, funciona en clase A hasta una potencia de salida máxima de 9,1 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios. Es en single ended y solo una etapa entre entrada y salida. Teóricamente, son solamente 8 componentes, exceptuando los de la fuente de alimentación.

Los requisitos de evacuación de importantes cantidades de calor son indispensables (cada canal va a estar desarrollando unos 50 W en reposo , así que hay que pensar en juntar mucho aluminio ).

Los parámetros de calidad no son para nada despreciables debido a su total simplificación y simpleza. Logra sobre 8 ohmios y a 1 W RMS una THD de 0,29 % a 1 KHz (para nada mal ).

A plena potencia de 9,1 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios y a 1 KHz, logra una THD de 1,81 % (no es taaaan alta, si consideramos con qué pavada lo hemos logrado).

Aquí el circuito y demases datos:



















En la práctica, las dos resistencias que alimentan las bases de ambos transistores pueden reemplazarse por trimpots para encontrar precisamente los puntos de ajuste (corriente de reposo de salida con la de 39 K y voltaje de offset de salida con la de 18 K). Tener presente que no existe una total independencia entre estos dos ajustes (existe una pequeña incidencia cruzada entre ambos).

La fuente de alimentación es necesaria, en lo posible, que sea estabilizada en tensión.

La resistencia de 0,54 ohmios es de 5 W de potencia (resulta de ese raro valor, ya que es lo que tengo para armarlo: dos de 0,27 ohmios en serie).

La corriente de reposo por la salida se ajusta en 1,64 A.

El voltaje de offset de salida se ajusta en 16,1 V.

El slew rate ronda los 3 V / useg y es bastante simétrico.

C1 y C4 en el esquema llevan el positivo arriba, mientras que C3 lo lleva a la izquierda.

Recordar que el montaje invierte la fase, por lo que debemos considerarlo a la hora de conectar el parlante.

Puede cortocircuitarse el parlante sin problemas (no dañamos nada, a diferencia de otros amplificadores).

De más está decir que R4 tiene un impacto muy marcado en la THD, la sensibilidad, el rendimiento, etc. Por dar un solo ejemplo: cambiando R4 a un valor cercano al ohmio, nos permite obtener 1 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios a 1 KHz con tan solo una THD de 0,15 %, pero con una señal de entrada de 415 mV RMS. Con esa misma resistencia, podemos lograr hasta unos 8 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios a 1 KHz con una THD por debajo del 0,88 %!!!. Esta última potencia se logra con una señal de entrada de 1,15 V RMS. Todo se dá manteniendo la corriente de salida en torno a los 1,6 A.





Falta "llevarlo" al banquito de pruebas, aunque creo que se va a desempeñar muy bien.

Un punto sobre el que voy a investigar es en aumentar el PSRR, ya que es su punto débil.

Saludos

PD: siéntanse libres de readaptarlo a sus necesidades, modificando el voltaje de alimentación, la corriente de reposo, la impedancia de salida y/o entrada, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

Es viable "manosear" esta rareza a fin de ponerlo a trabajar con fuente dual, así como parear los transistores para construir los darlingtons en caso de no encontrarlos por estos lares? 

C4 no debería llevar el positivo hacia abajo para el desacople DC de la señal de entrada?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es viable "manosear" esta rareza a fin de ponerlo a trabajar con fuente dual, así como parear los transistores para construir los darlingtons en caso de no encontrarlos por estos lares?
> 
> C4 no debería llevar el positivo hacia abajo para el desacople DC de la señal de entrada?



Sobre el terminal superior de C4 debería haber un voltaje rondando muy aproximadamente entre los 2,2 V y los 3,9 V respecto a 0 V (viendo el primer esquema de todos). Si la salida de la etapa previa (con la que exitemos este mismo amplificador) tiene algún voltaje respecto al 0 V, deberemos analizar cuál de los dos voltajes es superior respecto de 0 V para definir en qué posición quede finalmente el capacitor C4. Es obvio que se ha supuesto un voltaje de salida de la etapa previa de 0 V, para fijar positivo arriba.

Se podría tranquilamente emular los D'arlington con dos transistores discretos. Posiblemente, hasta se logre mejores parámetros de distorsión (dependiendo de qué transistores juntemos y cómo). Incluso, estoy pensando que posiblemente podrían ser pares Sziclai, también.

Lo de eliminar el capacitor de salida es muy tentador. Tengo que ponerme a ver si es posible sin complicar demasiado el circuito. Hay que tener presente que existe asimetría en la salida y, eso complica un poco las cosas. Habría que pensar en alguna especie de servo para que mantenga el offset cercano a 0 V y, eso quita simplicidad a la idea original. Lo que sucede es que el capacitor de salida ofrece algún tipo de protección al parlante, por si algún transistor vuela (tené presente que vamos a tener calor en cantidades importantes).

Es cuestión de experimentar y volcar las ideas al thread...

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 21, 2016)

El SMAMP evoluciona en ancho de banda y se logra aún más simplificación: ahora son solo 7 componentes!!!.

La frecuencia de corte superior crece de los 150 KHz aprox. hasta casi los 800 KHz a - 3 dB. Se dá, en parte, por el reemplazo de uno de los lentos D'arlington por uno de mis preciados y robustos mosfets (el IRFP150N) y, por otra parte, por una ligera baja en la ganancia.

Ahora, sería necesario ajustar solo el offset de salida nomás (aunque habría un truquito oculto para el ajuste de corriente ).

Les dejo por ahora solo el bosquejo para que lo vayan conociendo y masticando (sin los valores , por supuesto ).

Lo que me está rompiendo un poco la cabeza es no poder superar de los miserables 35 dB de PSRR, sin enquilombar mucho el circuito, de modo de poder alimentarlo desde una fuente común y silvestre (hasta ahora, vamos seguro de cabeza a una estabilizada, regulada y con muy buen filtrado). En otras ocasiones, apliqué con mucho éxito sintonizar el rechazo más alto en torno a los 100 Hz de frecuencia, con un factor de calidad bastante alto y con elementos muy "livianos" de filtrado.





Se me vino a la cabeza la posibilidad de poder reemplazar la única resistencia de potencia del circuito por una lámpara bipin de 12 V 50 W similar a la que empleé en:

Ver el archivo adjunto 90138

Al voltaje que normalmente operaría esa resistencia (unos 1,76 V aprox.), el bipin tendría muy similar valor resistivo y, permitiría absorver cualquier corrimiento de corriente con la variación del voltaje de alimentación (si fuese posible alimentarlo con fuente no estabilizada con filtrado a condensador, común y silvestre). El punto a analizar sería que ofrecería algún tipo de compresión / elongación de la señal y con retardo por la inercia térmica del filamento (lo que puede ser bueno o malo, según para que se lo emplee finalmente => amplificador para viola, por ejemplo). También le daría una aproximación mayor al aspecto de un valvular, pero de músico pobre .

Por último, una perlita para Ferchito (quien lo pidió). Nos sacamos de encima ese bruto capacitor de salida y ahora quedan solo 6 componentes!!!. No me pidan menos!!!. OJO!!!: analizar y probar qué tan marcado es el transitorio de conexión y su posible incidencia en el parlante ó, ver la posibilidad de un circuito de retardo de conexión del parlante a la salida!!!:



Otra posibilidad para evitar el transitorio de conexión en el parlante es instalando un interruptor en paralelo al parlante, de modo de cerrarlo antes de cada encendido (ya que eso es perfectamente posible en este tipo de amplificador V-I), y, luego de unos segundos, abrirlo para disfrutar del SMAMP. Simple y efectivo.

Algo que se debe analizar en este último esquema es el rechazo de ripple => no me gusta en absoluto lo que ví hasta el momento: el ripple se manda como Pancho por su casa a la salida y, encima, amplificado!!!. Creo que se podría subsanar, pero metiendo más componentes y complejidad. Sigo prefiriendo el acoplado por capacitor en la salida y fuente simple (aunque el PSRR no sea de los mejores frente a los de otros amplificadores que he armado).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 22, 2016)

Este esquema es el que voy a intentar armar en breve, ya que es el que más me gusta en cuanto a desempeño general:



Quien lo quiera probar antes que yo lo arme...

Saludos

PD: el trimpot está compuesto de uno de 50 K más una resistencita en paralelo de alrededor de 150 K a 180 K (el valor definitivo de esa resistencia, lo impondría la situación práctica por prueba y error, acorde a la dispersión del D'arlington y al valor real del propio trimpot). Esa resistencita en paralelo al trimpot era el truquito debajo de la manga .

PD: con el esquema se lograrían alrededor de 8 W con tan solo una THD de 0,79 % a 1 KHz sobre 8 ohmios. Una THD de 0,15 % a 1 KHz sobre 8 ohmios y a 1 W.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2016)

Aquí subo una familia de curvas correspondientes al último esquema:













Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2016)

Felizmente, he resuelto muy fácilmente el inconveniente que se presentaba de un nulo rechazo al ripple de alimentación del esquema de solo 6 componentes (es decir, el que no lleva capacitor de acoplo al parlante). Fué necesario solo un cambio en la referencia o 0 V . El parlante queda "flotante" o receptando en modo diferencial el ruido de ripple. Como no podemos evitar inyectar ripple a la base del transistor a través de P1 y que este ripple aparezca en su colector, es que conectamos el extremo derecho del parlante a un punto casi igual de ruidoso, de modo que la diferencia sobre él sea mínima .

El rechazo pasa a ser similar al del post anterior (es decir, como el que lleva capacitor de acople al parlante) .



Mucho más simple y económico de armar. 

Queda abierta la oportunidad de igualar el ruido de ripple que se cuela por la base del transistor y aparece en el colector con el ruido de ripple en el otro extremo del parlante, de modo de obtener el mayor rechazo posible de ripple: posiblemente con un filtro ajustable RC antes del trimpot ó integrado con el mismo trimpot.

Algo muy importante es enfazar los ripples de V1 y V2 para que el rechazo a él sea máximo. Sería necesario hacer algo como lo que se muestra a continuación:



Observar qué es lo que tendríamos que ver en el osciloscopio, para que el rechazo al ripple sea máximo. V3 y V4 emulan los ripples.

Subo algunas gráficas de interés sobre este esquema sin capacitor de salida:











Saludos

PD: *ATENCIÓN CON LO QUE MENCIONÉ DEL TRANSITORIO DE CONEXIÓN Y EL MODO DE EVITARLO PARA NO DAÑAR EL PARLANTE!!!.*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 27, 2016)

Reza el dicho popular que "No hay mal que por bien no venga"...

El "mal" (si es que se le puede llamar así) sería que al ser un circuito sin realimentación global (lo cual es necesario aquí, por el modo de funcionamiento del amplificador, y no se constituye en una aberración el no emplearla) y cuya corriente de bías de salida depende en gran medida de la resistencia limitadora de base del D'arlington y de la dispersión del parámetro hFE del mismo, es que fué necesario hacer varias pruebas y error hasta dar con el valor necesario de modo que la corriente no se fuese a las nubes .

El "bien" sería que al terminar empleando una resistencia de limitación relativamente alta (ya que el hFE que sugiere el simulador está bastante lejos del real, el cual es mucho mayor , aunque eso era previsible por ser un circuito no realimentado globalmente, es decir, solo es realimentado localmente por la resistencia de potencia de emisor), el capacitor de bootstrap real resultó varias veces menor al simulado, para obtener la misma fci. Esto ayuda en obtener relativamente rápido los parámetros de condiciones permanentes a la salida (es decir, la corriente de bías y el offset finales).

Como no disponía de fuentes estabilizadas de cierta capacidad de corriente, me dispuse a llevar adelante las pruebas con la archi conocida fuente para el inconcluso JLH modificado (que aún no armé ) y que le vengo dando un montón de usos (para el BBB13, para el V-I de solo dos transistores, etc., etc., etc.). Como la fuente de alimentación para las pruebas de fuego no era estabilizada y para otorgarle un poco más de estabilidad a la corriente de bías es que decidí cambiar a último momento las dos resistencias de 2,2 ohmios (que formarían 1,1 ohmios) por una RALKO de 1,8 ohmios. Ese valor trae aparejado un menor rendimiento y ganancia, pero menor distorsión también (ahora se ubicaría en los 0,079 % a 1 KHz y 1 W sobre 8 ohmios ).

La corriente de bías quedó bastante estable en 1,77 A aprox. y disipándose en total unos 55,7 W aprox. Aquí, los niños de EPEC se portaron bastante bien y me dejaron escuchar, al menos, unos 15 minutos sin visualizar humos (solo un poco de olor a hierro caliente, nomás ).

Sin más preámbulos, a los hechos:






Otra vez renegamos con la bendita calidad del sonido de la cámara. De todos modos, ya he conseguido un par de cápsulas electret para una muchísimo mejor próxima grabación.

Debo decir que el sonido es mejor aún que el de los anteriores amplificadores simples (aunque el BBB13 no se queda atrás ).

Pueden ver que terminé empleando un pote doble de 500 K (más una serie de dos resistencias en paralelo de 150 K y 180 K) y un capacitor de bootstrap de 47 uF. En serie al parlante (para no llevármelo puesto) le dispuse dos electrolíticos de 4700 uF c/u en paralelo, para no dañar el primer parlante que me regaló mi querido viejito (a quien ya no tengo), cuando tenía 11 años y que me motivó a esta pasión por los sonidos.

Saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Mar 31, 2016)

muy lindo proyecto me gustan mucho estos amplificadores por su muy baja distorsion,me gustaria saber con que voltaje lo estas alimentando en la prueba de sonido


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> muy lindo proyecto me gustan mucho estos amplificadores por su muy baja distorsion,me gustaria saber con que voltaje lo estas alimentando en la prueba de sonido



Gracias Mario.

En el video utilicé 15,7 Vcc + 15,7 Vcc no regulados. Provienen de dos trafos de 220 Vca a 12 Vca x 100 VA cada uno. Se los puede ver en el video. No es lo recomendable, ya que se requerirían esos mismos voltajes, pero estabilizados en tensión.

Tené presente que es un circuito a su mínima expresión de complejidad (serían solo 6 componentes, sin contar los de la fuente de alimentación). La idea fué ver qué tan simple se podía plantear, manteniendo algunos parámetros de calidad dentro de rangos aceptables (una de las metas fué caer por debajo de una THD del 1 % a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios y 1 KHz, según el simulador; otra, fué lograr una amplia respuesta en frecuencia; otra fué que permitiese ajustar algún parámetro sin interferir simultáneamente en otro de forma apreciable).

Es evidente que restan elementos que le den más estabilidad de parámetros en reposo (a la corriente de bías y al offset, embalamientos térmicos, etc.). Otro punto a estudiar es limitar la dispersión de armado, debido al modo de operación del D'arlington (limitado en corriente y, por ende, dependemos totalmente de su parámetro de hFE real, el que nos condiciona los valores de componentes periféricos).

El desafío sería incorporar esas mejoras dentro de la mayor simpleza posible .

Un abrazo


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Mar 31, 2016)

por lo que veo esa fuente esta muy bien filtrada por el hermoso banco de capacitores que tenes,me gustaria hacer un pcb lo mas simple posible mañana me pongo a hacerla y la posteo espero que les guste


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 1, 2016)

Viendo las fotos de los usuarios ? Diego y Mario sois hermanos no ?. ? Quien es el mayor ?.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 1, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Viendo las fotos de los usuarios ? Diego y Mario sois hermanos no ?. ? Quien es el mayor ?.
> Un abrazo.



Mario es el mayor!!!. Nada más que él cumple los años el 29 de Febrero!!!. 

Un abrazo


----------

